# Zwei foto zu eins werden lassen



## xstylezx (11. Januar 2006)

guten tag liebe gemeinde
hab folgendes problem also ich bin ein völliger neuling im umgang mit potoshop.
ich wollte gerne aus zwei fotos eins machen. bspl: ein foto von einer freundinn und ein foto von einer weissen rose. diese dann ineinander verschmelzen lassen zb vielleicht so das sie (freundinn) im hintergrund der rose zu sehen ist. hoffe konnte mich deutlich ausdrücken :/
wäre echt lieb wenn jmd dabei behilflich sein könnte. wie gesagt kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus mit photoshop daher bitte ich um euer verständnis


----------



## AKrebs70 (11. Januar 2006)

Habe ganz erlich ein Problem damit.
  Möchtes Du die Rose einfach nur Freigestellt über deine Freundin haben oder beide Bilder mit einer Tranzparenz verschmelzen lassen?

  Gruß
  Axel


----------



## xstylezx (11. Januar 2006)

ne eher so tranzparenz verschmelzen lassen. also nicht einfach sie vor die rose setzen oder die rose vor ihr.


----------



## Leola13 (11. Januar 2006)

Hai,

verschmelzen ist doch schon nicht schlecht.    Darunter gibt es hier im Forum sicherlich viel zu finden.

Untere Ebene deine Rose - obere Ebene deine Freundin - per Ebenenmaske unnötige Teile verdecken - Ebenendeckkraft herabsetzen.

So in etwa, wie immer je nach Bild(ern) gibt es 1000 und eine Variante.

Ciao Stefan


----------

